# 32-20



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is anybody familiar with a 32-20? From what I've read it appears to be quite a small caliber. But I'm thinking of trading a Daniel Defense (in part). Does anybody own one?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't own one but a friend has several, all handguns, I've shot them. It feels like a really mild .38 Special. As soon as a nice one happens by when I'm flush I'll have one.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The 32-20's popularity peaked nearly 100 years ago, so they are becoming rarer. Many short action lever rifles like the Winchester models 1873 and 1892 were also chambered in that cartridge for those wanting a rifle/pistol combination. I shoot a 25-20 which is a necked down version of the 32-20 and is one of my favorite small game/plinking guns because it's cheap to reload and it's easy recoil. 

I know I'd be interested in that type of trade, though naturally I'd have to start looking for a rifle chambered in that cartridge to go along with it......


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really wish that rifles were still chambered in the 32-20 and 25-20. They would be a hoot to own


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know a to about the cartridge but thought this thread was interesting when considering buying a revolver

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-603441.html


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an old Winchester 32-20 rifle that's been in my family for years. It still shoots pretty well. I shot a deer with it years ago when I was a kid, it killed it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

25-35 or bust for me; it was good enough for Old Ephraim...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I see no reason to choose this round or its little brother the .25-20 unless you already have a rifle(or revolver) or you are a collector wishing to fill a notch. If you're looking for something in .32 for a handgun the modern .32's (.32 H&R) are a much better choice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*RUCRAZY*



BPturkeys said:


> I see no reason to choose this round or its little brother the .25-20 unless you already have a rifle(or revolver) or you are a collector wishing to fill a notch. If you're looking for something in .32 for a handgun the modern .32's (.32 H&R) are a much better choice.






















I can think of a thousand reasons to own a 25-20 or a 32-20 but the most compelling reason is "I don't have one".

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I reload custom cast boolits for my 25-20s. I can shoot at starlings out of my bedroom window and if I miss the boolits bounce off the neighbor's siding.

For cast projectiles it's "boolits", really it is.

I do the old Remington pump action rifles; models 25, 14, and 141. I don't have a 32-20 and it's on my bucket list. I do cast boolits for my .32 Remingtons, some are 100 grain, just right for the 32-20. The 32-20 is, has been, very popular and comes in a large variety of firearms. I think that's one of the reasons I probably don't have a 32-20 rifle. If I did get one I'd have to get an old 32-20 revolver or two...and then prolly a Thompson Contender barrel...holsters...

.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had an old Remington 25-20 pump that I had picked up for Dad back in the late 90's, I traded it off last year when wheeling and dealing for a new Browning A-5. I don't regret that trade

I always thought it was kind of underpowered for a deer cartridge but it made a for a fun plinking round


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A Browning Model 53 is really what I'm after. I think the word 'lever' and 'Browning' have more interest to me than the caliber, although I've never been one to believe in standard calibers, I like the odd balls. I shot my first deer with a borrowed 25-35, loved the small calibers ever since. There are a few out there, I'll own one shortly. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/562526157
http://www.gunbroker.com/item/562550406

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I can think of a thousand reasons to own a 25-20 or a 32-20 but the most compelling reason is "I don't have one".
> 
> .


Wow...perhaps a couple more reasons to own one of these...other than filling a gag in a collection...and I'll throw in my hat.
But, like Mojo (and me), after owning one, there's normally little regret when it's gone.
It's like the guy that wishes he owned a 6 cyl Ford Mustang.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, after a little thought I'll concede one point...the 32-20 gave birth to the the 25-20 that finally gave birth to the great little round, the .218 Bee!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I reload custom cast boolits for my 25-20s. I can shoot at starlings out of my bedroom window and if I miss the boolits bounce off the neighbor's siding.
> 
> For cast projectiles it's "boolits", really it is.
> 
> ...


I don't have any boolits but I have one of these if you are interested, 25-20 86 grn soft points


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I don't have any boolits but I have one of these if you are interested, 25-20 86 grn soft points


Yes, I'm interested.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, after a little thought I'll concede one point...the 32-20 gave birth to the the 25-20 that finally gave birth to the great little round, the .218 Bee!


 I want a .218 SOOOOOOO badly. Id be even happier with a leaver action .22 Hornet (too bad no such thing exists)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I want a .218 SOOOOOOO badly. Id be even happier with a leaver action .22 Hornet (too bad no such thing exists)


 .218 Bee, .218 Bee...just the name along makes a guy want one.

You know what would be sweet is that little short throw Browning lever in .22 Hornet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> .218 Bee, .218 Bee...just the name along makes a guy want one.
> 
> You know what would be sweet is that little short throw Browning lever in .22 Hornet.


Oh man, I'd LOVE that.

It'd be a varmint hunter's best friend!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yes, I'm interested.
> 
> .


Ok, shoot me a pm, I don't know what they are worth but I have no use for them. Even a trade for something that I use like .300 WSM, 30-06, .270, .223, 7.62x39, .357 mag, .40, .45, 9mm, .380. .32 auto. and others.

TOP..... YES!

PS sorry for the hijack


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I ended up with a 'new' Browning Model 53, built in *1990. Never been fired. What a nice shooter, some of the comments here induced me to get one....*
*Also bought a Colt six shooter of the same caliber. New in the box, I doubt I'll ever shoot it....:grin:*
*Somebody need the brass?*


----------

